# Dual battery setup in a 96 F250



## Nickybots110 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a 1996 F250 with a western uni mount plow. I just picked the truck up this week. The truck only has one battery in it. When I operate the plow the volt gauge drops alot. Would it be a good Idea to install a second battery? I know at work our chevy 2500 has a dual battery setup for the plow and the voltage doesn't drop as much. Also if I did put a second where would I put it. Any ideas would be great. Thanks


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Bigger alt would be better. As the voltage will still drop with another battery.

Factory location for another Bat would be on the driver side, once and a while i see one in a junkyard that still has teh bracket in place. Or you can buy 2 new smaller batteries like Optimas or Exide Orbitals and mount the 2 of those in the one batt tray


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Running the plow pump pulls major amps so you will have a voltage drop when it's running.

Use the _search function _above on subjects like : battery, duel batteries, power, losing power, charging system, bigger alternator - etc.
It's a subject that's beat to death 5 times a year.


----------



## Nickybots110 (Oct 5, 2006)

I was doing a search and couldn't really find any specific information for my truck. Like whats a good size alternator that will still charge at idle. And what size battery or batterys should I go with. Plus if I go with a second battery whats the best way to relocate the radiator res. and the washer fluid. Just looking for a few ideas. I'm not looking to do any major plowing just neighborhood driveways. But I don't want to blow up my alternator in the middle of a storm.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I was wanting to do the same thing. I have a 97 250HD old body. My Alt. is only 95 amps, the deisel is 135 amps. I think I'm going to up the Alt or have it rebuilt. So it put out more juice, if thats possible


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.alternatorparts.com/ <--- Copy Paste to your go line.

They have bolt on high output replacements. You have to upgrade the output wire to a larger gage wire to the battery / batteries. Beware though, you may not have the space to bolt up a _bigger_ high output alternator.
You can also have an automotive electrical shop rebuild _your stock _alternator guts to a higher output for about $1.50 and amp. Alternators put out about 1/3 of their rated amps at an idle. I think that's why PSD's have the duel alternator option. It saves engine space two smalls vers one huge.
The trucks with duel batteries from the factory may have the van type system for washer tanks. The tank is real low with the fill intake in the engine compartment. The overflow tank is near the firewall. You may be able to find the parts in a junked or rolled ambulance.


----------

